# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Arsenal finances face FIFA probe

## badboy rulzzzz

FIFA launched an investigation into the dealings of Arsenal football club on Thursday which could result in expulsion from the UEFA Champions League.

Police in Belgium have discovered that the London club made secret payments of up to one million pounds to small Belgian club Beveren when it ran into financial trouble.

----------


## mytonse

This is new!!

Wow!!

Thanks once agiin!!

P.s.--i have an advise fo ru ..

why not post all this news into one topic Fifa wldcup 2006..Thatwoul dbe best i say...

I meean onec an reply to all in 1

Thankx again!!

----------


## Ronaldinhio

i have heard about this
if this happens 
it would be very bad thing for this huge club 
and especially HENRY

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> This is new!!
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> Thanks once agiin!!
> 
> P.s.--i have an advise fo ru ..
> 
> why not post all this news into one topic Fifa wldcup 2006..Thatwoul dbe best i say...
> ...


yar i appreciate ur idea lakin ustarah agar koi aay to woh har aik news nahi parhay ga
he will only read last page news 
thats i why i will start doing this

----------

